# How durable are your Nintendo handhelds/consoles?



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2010)

How durable are your Nintendo consoles/handhelds? Their handhelds and consoles are certainly more durable than stuff made from other companies. How have your handhelds/consoles fared?

*DS Lite* - The hinge got damaged really easily. It was only a minor crack, though. My sibling dropped it on the ground by accident and the F2 fuse was blown
*DSi *-  I haven't had many problems with this. My only problem is with the L/R triggers. I sent it in to Nintendo to get it fixed. It worked for awhile until it broke again! I don't understand how this happened. I keep it in very good condition and have a case for it.
*Wii* - This is a rather durable console. I haven't had a single durability problem with it, so far.
*GBA SP* - I put this in my pocket on my way to the waterpark when I was younger. I forgot to take it out and it got soaked. Surprisingly, the only thing that was damaged was the right trigger button.
*GBA *- My GameBoy Advance still works with the exception of the directional pad. The directional pad needs to be pressed really hard for it to work.
*GameBoy* - I'd say my GameBoy is the most durable of all the handhelds! It's the oldest of all the handhelds I own and it still works perfectly!


----------



## nasune (Jun 18, 2010)

Well of all the nintendo products i've had (NES, SNES, N64, NGC, Wii, Gameboy, Gameboy Pocket, Gameboy Color GBA DS DSi), there were only two that broke down, one was my SNES (Coca Cola+ SNES=boom) and the other my N64 (it blew a fuse).
The others have withstood the both test of time and my younger days (mainly dropping them etc., my Gameboy has landed in a river once and my DSi has been dropped down the stairs twice now and so on) So I have to say that they are quite durable.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 18, 2010)

DS Lite: constant L button malfunctioning and my hinge cracked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




GBA SP: works better than my DS Lite


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

my dsi sucks.
had it for about a week and a half
and the l trigger stops workin properly.


----------



## Domination (Jun 18, 2010)

But probably due to my bad treatment of it, was pretty noob back then. Hinge broke too.

My new one has been working perfectly since.

Wii is still working perfectly.

GBA SP also working perfectly. I think. I dunno where I put it already.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2010)

Everything had was fine expect  

my very first ds, phat( color=blue) : someone else broke my hinge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!  

and

dsi : L/R button and I even has a  case for it, had it about a year :/


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wii - This is a rather durable console. I haven't had a single durability problem with it, so far.


Well how many times have you dropped it?

And anything is near-waterproof if properly dried out before testing.
What I consider "durable" is dropping something from your roof and having it still work.

I'd figure the systems with the least abount of moving parts are the most durable.

IMO the DS' biggest durability flaw is the top screen. Its a moving part, and one that can be broken/snapped with the right force.

I would wager N64 being the most durable console.
Gameboy pocket the most durable handheld.
And NES as the most durable game carts. Apparently they still work after you drill holes through them.



Also DS carts are pretty durable. They're so light you could drop them 40+ feet and everything would be fine.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 18, 2010)

my gameboy color is still working fine, never had a problem.
gba SP is also still working, my brother still uses it regularly.
DSPhat is also still going strong, never had a problem with it.
DSi is also still going strong despite being used a lot, no issues with crappy build quality.

Also, a friend of mine still owns one of the first gameboys, and he's still playing on it.


----------



## overlord00 (Jun 18, 2010)

my old ds L, both "L" and "R" buttons were broken, and hence traded it in and got a DSi


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 18, 2010)

*GameBoy Color* - _Can't find it so I haven't got a clue what happened to it._
*GBA SP* - _Power switch occasionally has some problems, and it turns itself off after random intervals, too. Everything else about it still works perfectly though._
*GBA SP* - _Yes, I have two. Nothing wrong with it as far as I remember, because I can't find it now._
*DS Phat* - _The casing broke this winter, when my brother dropped it on the couch. Probably because of the constant temperature changes in the house (ie: door opens, cold comes in, door closes, house warms back up)_
*DS Phat* - _Yes, I have two. Nothing wrong with this one, although I fear the same thing will happen as with the other one._
*DSi* - _Except for the shoulder buttons, no problems with it at all._
*Wii* - _To be honest, I haven't even touched the thing for more than half a year now. So I have no idea in what condition it is, but I don't think anything's wrong with it since it's just standing there, doing nothing but catch dust._


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 18, 2010)

GameBoy Color: Other than a broken on/off switch, it should still be workable.

DS: Other than dirt on my DS, it's still pretty much as good as new, okay fine.. the hinge is a tad squeezy, but that's it


----------



## Satangel (Jun 18, 2010)

Very durable, all my handhelds + consoles still work perfectly. 
Except the DS Lite, they fucked that up a bit. Hinge is little shaky and the L button stopped working after about a year. 
But for the rest, very happy!


----------



## Theraima (Jun 18, 2010)

*GBA SP* : Still own one and is working just fine.
*DS* : It froze rarely and something happened to it and it's in two pieces, top screen and lower/touch screen.
*DS Lite* : Working fine at the moment, tho I think there is something wrong with L and R.
*Wii* : No problems so far actually, only rare game freezes.


----------



## Makar (Jun 18, 2010)

My DS Phat (got it around launch time) has gone through a lot (dropped many times, even left it on the stove and the body melted into this weird form) but it still works 100% perfectly. The touchscreen is of course scratched up because I've used it so much.

As for my other consoles/handhelds they are all in like-new condition (except for my wii, it has paint on it -_-).


----------



## perpetualskeptic (Jun 18, 2010)

NES - regular wear and tear over time (and I took it apart) but still mostly working
Gameboy - solid as a rock until I got a Gameboy Color and got rid of it.
Super Nintendo - Fantastic, still works to this day, hard plastic
Gameboy Color - solid as a rock until I got a Gameboy Advance and got rid of it.
Nintendo 64 - gave it to my cousins, but it still works great after all these years, nice hard plastic
Gameboy Advance - Same as previous two, but SP
Gameboy Advance SP - Right trigger broke down after a while (too much Megaman Zero)
Gamecube - System was pretty solid, it never broke down on me, but the controllers seemed less solid than the 64 ones...
Nintendo DS Lite (1) - Got it close to launch in Tokyo, worked fine until the triggers went on it, dropped it and the hinge broke, replaced the case with a custom one, but the hinge broke again, everything else still works fine.
Nintendo DS Lite (2) - My wife's, also from close to launch, same problem.
Gameboy Micro - One of the screws fell out, but the case is solid enough that it still holds together fine and goes around in my pocket without trouble.
Wii (1) - Worked fine, weird power short in my apartment killed it.
Wii (2)- Good and solid, but I don't care for the GC memory card and controller slots, the white plastic bit always comes off, and I need to snap it back in...I saw a better replacement online, but haven't bothered to buy it yet.

(crap that's a lot of systems...)


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 18, 2010)

SNES - Still working absolutely perfectly after 15 years or so. Need some AV cables for it though as RF looks nashty!
GBC - A few little scratches and the speaker's almost dead. Its lasted pretty well and is still playable. Its about 10 years old
GBA - Working perfect after 7 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NDS(Fat) - The case only broke when I threw it onto my bed and overshot, hitting a wall. Even then it was still playable as the hinge was in several parts so it was just a bit loose. The touchscreen hasn't had a protector on it for a while but is still functioning perfectly and is playable despite some major scratching (in my opinion its major anyway)
NDSlite (my little sister's) - The case broke quite spontaneously and was unplyable until a replacement was fitted. The touch screen is off by quite a bit in the centre too, this hasn't lasted too well mostly due to design flaws in my opinion.
Wii(Launch) - Disc drive seems louder than it should be but its working fine. Still on 4.1E (need to update really)

PHEW! what a lot of stuff to type.


----------



## Frost>>&gt (Jun 18, 2010)

My ds lite is really durable...but the L button broke. the trick is to blow.  put your mouth on it lol and blow. this actually makes it work for a little longer. but adventually (bout six months)you have to send it in to nintendo again.


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

my DSPhat is freakin' unbreakable. as in, seriously unbreakable, i dropped it down some stairs once...


----------



## Potticus (Jun 18, 2010)

GBC: Few scratches perfect condition, played it when I was a little kid and it was durable.
SP: Not a single scratch on the screen, the top has a few scratches and a bit of rubbing done to the casing but it works perfect.
DSPHAT: Works perfect, good hinges, the shake a little bit and are loose but still works perfect, also no scratches.
PSP: Have dropped it several times, only one or two minor scratches, works perfectly.

Xbox and 360 work fine, never dropped, never ever scratched a disk
wii is in the closet gathering dust.
ps2 perfect condition runs fine, even with the disk brake removed


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jun 18, 2010)

GBC is still working but has quite a bit of scratches on it. - USEABLE
GBA has a green line halfway through the screen and one halve of of the line doesn't work anymore (i can't see pokemon menu anymore >..< - USEABLE WITH NON SHOULDER BUTTON GAMES
DSLITE crimson/black: Perfect condition after a year of use. - PERFECTLY USEABLE
N64: a few scratches on the console from falling down stair but for the rest in perfect condition~! - PERFECTLY USEABLE


----------



## leinad (Jun 18, 2010)

My old GBC lasted until I sold it w/o problems.
GBA SP then -> the same, just the usual scratches on the shell
Now DS Phat bought the first week : Still in fine condition, touchscreen has many small scratches, but thats it.
WII: Perfect condition


In comparison the sony's I had:
PS1: Dunno, shuddenly stopped working, but it was already the end of glory PS1 days.
PS2: Laser died. 
PSP: UMD Drive does not work anymore and there is a dark spot on the top-left of the LCD

Yeah, Im somewhat unlucky if it comes to sony.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 18, 2010)

Gameboy Color: It still works, and is in great condition. Does have quite a few scratches on the screen itself, but it's fine. I whip it out to play my copy of Donkey Kong Country once every year or two.

Gameboy Advance: Also still works, and is in great condition. Also has quite a few scratches, but it works fine. Used to play Summon Nights 2 on this thing.

Nintendo DSL: It's been 3 years, but it's still alive and kicking. Dropped it many many times in my ownership, but besides that, I take a good care of it. L/R haven't given me any trouble, the hinge is fine, but the screen looks like it's going to die soon. It sometimes "blacks out", if you know what I mean. Even if it does black out, I just need to adjust the angle of the top screen, and works again. I use it to play all the pirated games for it, as I don't have a flashkart for the DSi, nor do I intend to get one. It's used as more of an alarm clock though these days.

Nintendo DSi: Had it for 5 months. Works great, and zero problems. This is what I use to play the games I bought. Gets way more time than the DSL.

Nintendo Wii: No problem here. Played it only 4 times since I got it, but that's because I'm busy with school. Will play some Trauma Center and Trauma Team when summer begins.


No Nintendo product I have ever owned has died on me. I'll buy 3DS Day one.


----------



## HouQuan1031 (Jun 18, 2010)

None of my consoles/handhelds have ever broke, they're all in perfect condition. Only my NDS Lite broke, the right hinge cracked and fell off and the top screen always display red, blue and yellow colours. It's so annoying when I play MPH, it flashes every time I press the L button, I'm saving my money for the 3DS and some other stuff


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 18, 2010)

No Nintendo console I ever owned broke even the Famicom I recovered from my dad's house works and the disk system works as well, my DSi is a launch model and it still works.


----------



## Daidude (Jun 18, 2010)

My very first DS the original still works and I got it in 2006 which I then gave to my brother who is 6 and it still works. My DSi which I got on the UK release date still works but the R button went quickly then I took it back and they gave me a new one. Then my R button for my new one broke AGAIN, then shortly after, my L button broke and it's been like that ever since. My Wii is in great condition and still works and so does my Gameboy Advance and Gamecube.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 18, 2010)

all my gameboys work too!!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 19, 2010)

*NES*:Still works after 23 years barely needs any blowing on games or anything else.

*SNES*:Still works after 19 years no flaws

*N64*:Still works perfectly after 14 years

*GCN*:I've gone through 3 GCN all because of the lens

*Wii*: Nothing wrong with any of the 3 Wiis i've owned so far.

*GB*: I've had the original GB for 21 years now and it still works =)

*GBC*:Still works but i prefer the original GB

*GBA*:never had any problems with it

*DSL*: both of my opened DSL work fine still no scratches or damaged buttons.Third DSL is still unopened.

*DSi*: nothing wrong with it still works flawlessly.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 19, 2010)

DS Lite - Left shoulder button busted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 its not my fault anyway. It's nintendo's

Wii - DVD Drive busted


----------



## iFish (Jun 19, 2010)

Mine all work and never broke.

I even knifed my DS lite hinge. no dice. my dog attacked it. it broke. it came back to life on its own.

My SP....  the paint got rubbed out.


----------



## Bulit (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought someone would have posted this by now.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Jun 19, 2010)

Full list I guess

NES - Pins need to be replaced, but it functions fine.

SNES - Still ballin'

N64 - Works fine but I never played it because it sucks.

GameCube - First one stopped working randomly. I modded it and maybe 2 years later it just died. I have no idea what happened. My replacement console is still rockin' though.

Wii - My first Wii had serious heating issues. My second Wii works perfectly fine. The Wii I bought my brother has a defective DVD drive, but I bought it like that (really cheap, $40) I am not sure what the previous owners did but I am sure it is their fault. I could probably fix it but meh. USB is the way to go. The disc drive works and reads the game, but it doesn't eject.

Gameboy - I've had so many of these (there was one year where I went to maybe 4 yard sales, and they each had a combo of GameBoy with Zelda. I have no idea why they each had that same exact combo and why they sold for $5, but I didn't complain.) My original one never stopped working but I think I broke the tab thing that keeps the battery cover on. I replaced it later.

GameBoy Pocket - Love this thing. I still have it around for occasional play. Works fine.

Gameboy Colour - I have no idea what happened to mine. Last I used it, it was working fine. 

Gameboy Advance - I bought one used and the L button never worked right. Not sure what happened to it. You had to hit the button REALLY hard to have it register. 

Gameboy Advance SP - Things still chillin' around. It works fine, I usually keep it on my desk and use it as a flash light.

Gameboy Micro - I love this thing. I use it regularly. Works fantastic. Super cool Famicom themed one.

Nintendo DS - Works fine. I rarely used it when I had it because the corners dug into my hands. I really didn't like the design. It looked like it was a cheap 80's toy.

Nintendo DS Lite - Man, this thing was amazing. I bought one when they came out but I broke it when I got pissed at Ouendan once. (Fuckin cheating game). I bought another one and I used it for years until it was finally replaced by the XL. I have it as a backup in case a friend wants to play a game or something. It still functions like it was new. It does have a few dead pixels but they were there when I got it. 

Nintendo DSi XL - It only came out a few months ago but it is in pristine condition with no issues.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 19, 2010)

Bulit said:
			
		

> *video*


That terrible and awesome!!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, my Lite has been used daily since launch, and it works like a charm still. No broken hinge, no broken or loose buttons, but I wipe off the fingerprints and such on a daily basis also.


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 19, 2010)

*GBA Colour* - Still works like a beast. Iv given it to my little cousin now and its had a few drops I think but it still works like a charm.
*GBA SP*- That worked forever but I sold it to get some DS games just after I got my DS.
*DS Lite (White)* - This one worked perfectly until one day I had a lanyard on it, I closed the lid and somehow the lanyard got between the hinge and the lower body of the DS. Ultimately cracking the hinge.
*DS Lite (Black)* - This one still works great. I got this really cheap in Singapore when I was there for a 24 hour stop over. Of course I was a little worried about what I would do if it broke but it still works perfect to this day.
*Wii* - Softmoded, never bricked. Still works perfect.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 19, 2010)

*DS*: I can say they're "ok"
*GBA SP*: I like it, they're durable for my tastes


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jun 19, 2010)

*GB:* I think it still works... The only thing wrong is the frame around the screen came off.
*GBC:* Works perfect.
*GBA:* Battery cover is broke but the system works fine.
*SP:* Works perfect, the battery life is incredibly short compared to what it once was though
*DS Phat:* Works great, I sold it to my friend for 25 dollars though. XD
*DS Lite:* I broke one of these by dropping it. The hinge came undone... I bought another, but when the DSi came out I traded it in for $70 off at gamestop.
*DSi:* Working great since launch day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*NES:* This was my dad's and it still works. 0.o There is the occasional time where it fails to read the carts but other than that it works flawlessly.
*64:* Still works great.
*Wii:* I'm on my 4th Wii now... The first was a launch Wii, the drive was broke out of the box.
The 2nd just stopped working, you could here the audio but it wouldn't output video.
The 3rd one the drive stopped working, so I sent it to nintendo and it got lost in shipping. >.


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 19, 2010)

Everything has been durable except for all three of my DS lites.  
One of them has a cracked hinge. 
One of them has a completely broken hinge, but the device still works. 
One of them has a very loose hinge that feels like it will break at any second. 

And all three of them have yellowish touch screens, but that has nothing to do with durability. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Despite the DS lite being very poorly constructed, I still think it's the best handheld ever (until the 3DS maybe).


As for my consoles, I hate how the analog control sticks for the Gamecube and Wii controllers always rub off (they used to be ridged, now they're completely smooth).


----------



## yikkyon (Jun 19, 2010)

GBC: Perfect Condition
GBA: Dropped several times. Perfect Condition
GBA SP: Dropped from one-story height. Slammed it against a wall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (MMZ2). Perfect Condition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DS Phat: Slammed against the wall several times (Elite Beat Agents). Plays fine. Paint scratched off.
DS Lite: Perfect Condition
Wiiverheat from Monster Hunters. Only playable for two hours at most!


Nintendo makes great products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Just hope the 3DS has the same monster durability...


----------



## KDH (Jun 19, 2010)

NES, SNESx2, N64x2, Gamecube, GBA, GBA SP, NDS, NDS Lite: They all still work, even after I spilled soda in one N64 and a bunch of my games. Only real problem is I don't have a functioning SNES power cord anymore, they both broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and one SNES is in pieces because I started taking it apart a few years ago with the intent of making it portable, but I never finished.

I can't comment on the state of my GBC because it was stolen, along with Pokemon Blue, Yellow, and Gold.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 19, 2010)

None of my hand helds have ever suffered from their own design aspects.

Ruined one dropping into water. Hardly its fault.

Two DS lites have failed to survive my teenager for more than a year though. Not a limit of the unit though, but a truth, if the thing still works a year later, the teen is just not atypical.

I guess the above truth is why Nintendo can sell so many revisions. The average user will need a new one nearly annually


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 19, 2010)

Well my PHAT was perfect condition apart from dust under the top screen and then one week everything starting going wrong aesthetically and the edges have turned white and there's chips in the shells and all sorts :|

Why cant these things be made with actual unscratchable glass and not that cheap stuff that attracts scratches >


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Nintendo 64: Hmm.... If you would touch it while playing a game, it freezes. And the reset button is stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it works great if you don't touch it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gba: I could throw this against a wall, then have a party on it... And it would only have a scratch or something O.o (I pasted 5 spongebob stickers on it 4 years ago, they're still there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (and yeah, I used it a lot, pokemon emerald has 1000+ hours of playing O....O
Ds lite: Broken... Touch screen scratched to the max xD, l & r buttons not working anymore (yeah, I know the blow trick) Mic broken, doesn't work at all lol. Top screen is somewhat loose... xD it's broken.
My DSi: I bought this one to replace my ds lite (altough I kept it) Nothing wrong at the moment. Got it half a year I guess atm. Err.... It seems to be more durable than my ds lite and stuff soooo.. myeah 
Gb colour: I sold it, but it worked afaik, nothing was broken etc so yeah...

Overall: Nintendo stuff is pretty durable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 except for the ds lite :/ xD


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2010)

My Gameboy Color still runs just as good as it it did when I first got it. That thing is durable as fuck. I was reading a story in Nintendo Power once about a soldier who brought his Gameboy to wherever his tour of duty sent him, and when he was done the thing was pretty much wrecked. When he sent it to Nintendo for repairs, they were still able to turn it on and play games on it.

As for the DS, my Phat model still works after 4 years, although part of what keeps it attached to the hinge snapped off. But it still works fine.

I've got a Gamecube and Wii on the console side of things and both still work fine.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 19, 2010)

All had great durabillity except for the DSL and DSi, the L and R buttons are  a massive fail and keep breaking. I keep having to blow into them to clean the contacts


----------



## The Pi (Jun 19, 2010)

GBC: works fine but i need to use the paper trick now for all games
GBA SP: works fine but scratched a lot
DS phat: works ok but the touch screen isn't working like it used to (and yes it's calibrated)
DSi: good as new
Gamecube: works great
Wii: works great


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jun 19, 2010)

well my DS has taken quite a beating, its been thrown against walls about 13 times (none by me, stupid sisters) dropped twice (by me) and covered in rain (cause i was stupid) but everything still works, and theres only a small indented scratch on the exterior and nothing on the interior. I love my DS.


----------



## Whipple (Jun 19, 2010)

I have had no trouble whatsoever with my DSL, DSi, or DSiXL.

However, I do my part to keep them in good working order.

My DSL started to get a hazy, cloudy screen due to small scratches on the touch screen after a year of daily use.
I now believe in screen savers and have one on every system I own.

I have Nerf padded covers to protect the DSL and DSi.
The DSiXL has only an accessory hard plastic cover over it, but is rarely taken out of the house.

When not being played each is stored in a larger storage case that holds their appropriate accessories as well as the unit.
(The storage cases were obtained for convenience but add an additional measure of protection.)

While they are reasonably durable for their intended consumer market, they don't compare to industrial ruggedized electronic equipment.
However, at their price level, they represent a great value.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 19, 2010)

DS Lite - never had an actual issue other than having a dead pixel, managed to convince nintendo to get a refurb and that was the end of that
Original DS - dust got under the screen too easily
SP - no issues
GBA - no issues
Wii - overheated and GPU fried. sent to nintendo
Micro - no issues
Gamecube - no issues

so, basically only the Wii.


----------



## unopepito06 (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, my GB Pocket I got when I was 6 or 7 still works great, but it's the clear case, and I used to always keep it in my pocket without a protective case, so it's got a bunch of giant lint balls (from the bottom of my pockets) rolling around inside. It's pretty funny, and adds a bit of character to it, imo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Original GBA has a massive gouge in the screen (from my negligence), GBA SP got stolen.

However, I did have my L button on my last DSL go out, sent it back under warranty and had it fixed and back to me in less than a week. Now my current DSi has had a little trouble with the L button as well, but it seems to be fine now. It kind of comes and goes, lol.

All my home consoles work great as well.


----------



## Westside (Jun 19, 2010)

I had no problem with DS lite and DSi.  I had DS lite for about three years, and I had the DSi for less than 1 year.  Maybe because I bought them both from Quebec, lol...


----------



## Lenneth (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmm let me remember and check a that :

• N.E.S : After 5 years or more and the console don't recognize cartdrige properly and the games don't load (some black screen with a white line if I remember) but anything broken like the game controller or anything else. It's an long usage who killed this old console.
• Game Boy : I Don't remember having some trouble with it.
• SNES : Any problem with it years after years but broken a lot of gamepads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



• GBA : Any problem.
• NDS Lite : Sometimes don't recognize the linker or the SD card, that's all.
• Wii : Very strong except the optical disc reader but using an hdd usb fix the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo console isn't very expensive and the hardware is good for the price, nothing to cry for (except my dirty belgian english, plz apologyze xD).


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 19, 2010)

GCN: It used to be my uncle's, so I guess it was old, because it wouldn't read any disk... Had to buy a new black one which is working fine. I shared many memories with my family on this Gamecube...

GBC's: My mom got it wet -.- I tried to let it dry, but by accident I let it dry while it was on...

DSl: Scratched screen, broken L button.

DSi: Working perfectly currently...


----------



## xfcrowman (Jun 19, 2010)

I've been playing video games since 1985, starting with the NES my parents bought me when I was 5.  Since then, I have acquired 12 consoles/handhelds and my nintendo products have clearly been built to last.  Here's a history of the repairs I've done over the last 25 years:

NES: replaced pin connector, control pad buttons once and it still works great after 25 years.
SNES: no problems (but I should replace the control pad buttons)
N64: no problems
Wii: no problems
GB: no problems
GBA: no problems
DS lite: Occasionally doesn't recognize my CycloDS
Sega Genesis: no problems
Sega CD: no problems
Sega Dreamcast: no problems
PS2: The disc tray motor died
Xbox: no problems

Of all my consoles, the crappiest one has definitely been the PS2.  I barely had it for a year when the disc tray motor died.  Thank goodness for USB loaders!


----------



## anaxs (Jun 19, 2010)

my gba sp was very duarble, never broke or anything ut lots of scratches, and then my ds phat was also pretty durable, the touch screen sensibility got weaker but it was usable, then i went straight to my dsi which is working fine until now..my brother got his later than ,mines and his L and R buttons dont work.. i dont really hold my wii or move it around so i guess it is pretty durable


----------

